# Da Doors. . .



## raynardo (Jun 8, 2007)

Okay, so my 26RKS has two doors. Both have a tumbler lock as well as a deadbolt lock. When do YOU use which lock? When you travel, i.e., driving down the road which locks do YOU engage? I'm guessing that if one plans to be away from the trailer it's best to use both locks, much harder for the "bad guys" to pop open the door.

I've noticed that if the tumbler lock is locked from the outside, it seems impossible to unlock it from the inside. I'm concerned that if I forget to unlock the tumbler lock for the outside bedroom door, my only method of escape from there would be the pop-out emergency window; I much prefer to open a door and just walk out.


----------



## GarethsDad (Apr 4, 2007)

Our 25rss also has 2 doors. I lock both locks when I am out of sight of the TT. If you unlock the dead bolt from the inside and pull on the handle it should unlock the other lock (have your key's with you or if the door closes you'll be locked out) ask me how I know. James


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

I lonck both when I leave the trailer for the day or when traveling down the road. However, I unlock (and leave unlocked) both handles when I am at camp so no one get's accidentally locked out. Night time is for deadbolts so if I have to let the dog out at night I don't have to remember to bring my keys.


----------



## slik4x4 (Sep 5, 2007)

FYI. the 'handle" lock on all campers are master keyed. if you go to a dealer you will notice that have a small ring of keys to open all there campers, new and used. for security purposes the "deadbolt" is not mastered.
the main reason i bring this up is that these masters get lost. i am a locksmith and make replacements for the local rv dealer at least once a year. so in short, LOCK YOUR DEADBOLTS.

slik4x4


----------



## ED_RN (Jun 25, 2006)

Thats right. When I go into the dealer they always tell me to lock the lock on the door handle but to make sure I don't lock the deadbolt and to take my keys home with me.


----------



## meritage98 (Jun 24, 2007)

I have two doors on my 28rsds. I also lock all 4 locks (2 on each door) whenever i'm away from the TT. I've heard the non-dead bolts are universal, and anyone can pick em. I also hide-a-key somewhere, but of course I can't tell you how or where. :+)


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Hmmmm, I was recently wondering about this but have never checked it out. If someone locks the handle (not the deadbolt) from the outside, are any occupants locked in ??  Or does the handle lock simply pop open when you pull the inside handle? Inquiring minds want to know


----------



## willie226 (Apr 4, 2006)

I have been there and done that I, well kids locked both sets in the tt While camping Had to wait for a locksmith to come hour later and $50.00 bucks shorter we were back in

We a learn from our mistakes

Willie


----------

